# Sustituir Potenciómetros analógicos por digitales



## JimmyKarson (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola:
Tengo una fuente de alimentación positiva hecha con un LM317 con un potenciómetro de regulación de 5K y una resistencia fija de 240 Ohms, montado en la configuración básica que aparece en el datasheet del LM317.
 Funciona perfectamente, pero quiero sustituir el pot de 5 K por uno digital, concretamente un MCP4162. El problema es que éste no soporta más de 7 V tensión a través de su resistencia interna.

A alguien se le ocurre alguna manera de conectarlos para que esto funcione?

Un saludo!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

se me hace que una mejor alternativa son los potenciometros multivuelta
http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/images/C173350-21.jpg


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 18, 2010)

Puedes hacer un potenciometro digital con tus manos
con una compueta analogica


----------



## JimmyKarson (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias Pablo y Jaime
Ya he encontrado la solución. Existe una familia de Potenciometros digitales de Analogic Devices, el AD5290 que soporta hasta los 35 V. Aquí en España se puede pedir por Amidadta. cuesta unos 4 € cada uno, funciona por SDI cómo el MCP4162. Ya los he pedido a ver que tal van.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 18, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Puedes hacer un potenciometro digital con tus manos
> con una compueta analogica


WOW QUE MISTERIO, si vas a decir algo EXPLICALO!
Compuerta ANALOGICA?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> WOW QUE MISTERIO, si vas a decir algo EXPLICALO!
> Compuerta ANALOGICA?



sisi yo tambien quiero saber


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 19, 2010)

me sumo a la interrogativa


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuera de cotorreo señores...

En vista que el problema se soluciono, se me ocurrio una vaga idea, de hacer una fuente regulada lineal como un sistema de lazo cerrado, en vez de lazo abierto tal cual son.

Pensando, que ocurriria si utilizaramos un opamp, en modo sumador diferencial, para polarizar el lm? Asi compensaria las caidas de tension por las demandas de corriente.

No tengo esquemas ni nada, me lo acabo de sacar de la mente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> En vista que el problema se soluciono, se me ocurrio una vaga idea, de hacer una fuente regulada lineal como un sistema de lazo cerrado, en vez de lazo abierto tal cual son.



  
Todas la fuentes lineales trabajan en lazo cerrado!!!! De donde sacás que son en lazo abierto?

Si no, no podrían mantener estable la tensión de salida. El divisor de tensión del LM317 es precisamente el lazo de realimentación negativa del regulador.
Si querés evitar las variaciones de tensión por la demanda de corriente, tenés que usar un esquema en "4-hilos", que básicamente consiste en medir sobre la carga en lugar de medir sobre el regulador...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Fuera de cotorreo señores...
> 
> En vista que el problema se soluciono, se me ocurrio una vaga idea, de hacer una fuente regulada lineal como un sistema de lazo cerrado, en vez de lazo abierto tal cual son.
> 
> ...




un amigo hizo eso de proyacto tal cual lo describis... estaba muy buena y acomodaba voltajes de salida con un error de 0.005 v


----------



## electromario (Mar 19, 2010)

Oye tambien puedes usar un CD4066B no es un potenciometro pero podria funcionarte solo le ingresas un banco de resistencias a una razon 1:2:4:8:16 y a travez de codigos binarios tu eliges valor de resistencia a usar, aunque para aplicacion de fuente de voltaje no es muy adecuado usar este tipo de circuito.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 19, 2010)

Mi estimado ezavalla, el objetivo de lo que digo, es que, al menos de las fuentes que he visto trabajando, tienen el problema que con la corriente cae su voltaje. En vacío, ajustas 12 volts. Conectas el circuito y cae a 11.5 u 11 volts.
El asuntacho, es que si se hace un circuito de correccion, este compense esa caida por la demanda de corriente y forzosamente mantenga los 12 volts hasta que un fusible de proteccion se funda. 

Las fuentes conmutadas hacen eso, lo se, pero hablo de una fuente lineal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Mi estimado ezavalla, el objetivo de lo que digo, es que, al menos de las fuentes que he visto trabajando, tienen el problema que con la corriente cae su voltaje. En vacío, ajustas 12 volts. Conectas el circuito y cae a 11.5 u 11 volts.
> El asuntacho, es que si se hace un circuito de correccion, este compense esa caida por la demanda de corriente y forzosamente mantenga los 12 volts hasta que un fusible de proteccion se funda.
> Las fuentes conmutadas hacen eso, lo se, pero hablo de una fuente lineal.



Seeep, te entendí perfectamente, pero te dije que *las fuentes lineales* trabajan siempre en lazo cerrado. Si cae la tensión de salida puede ser por dos motivos:
1- La tensión de entrada a la fuente cae por debajo del nivel mínimo requerido para mantener la regulación (que es la tensión de salida + Vce(sat) del transistor de paso + la caída en algunos sensores adicionales).
2- La reducción se produce a lo largo del cable que une la fuente y la carga, por lo que no es sensada por el sistema de realimentación y no puede corregir esta desviación.

En el primer caso, no puedes hacer nada, salvo poner un transformador con mayor capacidad de carga. En el segundo, tienes que conectar los componentes de la fuente de forma tal que el sensado se haga sobre la carga y no sobre el regulador de tensión, y eso es lo que hace el esquema de "4 hilos", que mas que cuatro, son tres hilos. Básicamente es conectar la masa del divisor de realimentación a los terminales de la carga mediante 1 cable diferente al de GND.
Claro que estoy hablando de reguladores ajustables, que ya te dan todo resuelto, dado que no tiene mucho caso usar un regulador no-ajustable para hacer esto, por que trae mas problemas (complejidad y costo) que soluciones.

PD: Las fuentes conmutadas también trabajan en lazo cerrado.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 19, 2010)

claro ezavalla, que las fuentes comutadas trabajan en lazo cerrado, justo a estas alturas del semestre me tienen haciendo el modelo matematico para trabajar con su funcion de transferencia. Hermosura de fuentes.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 19, 2010)

Puedes utilizar el multiplexor analogico que esta hecho de compuertas analogicas, vas eligiendo un valor de resistencia en cada opcion

Solo que maneja corrientes bajas hasta como 75mA maximo

mux analogo
http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4066.html

hoja de datos
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/90/206772_DS.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

El 4066 NO ES UN MULTIPLEXOR ANALOGICO! Es un simple conjunto de cuatro interruptores analogicos controlados digitalmente. Los multiplexores analógicos son los CI de la serie CD4051/52/53 y no son de lo mejor que hay...

Existen otras cosas mas interesantes y útiles que la serie CD4016/4066, pero parece que nunca han entrado en la cabeza del 99% del foro...


----------



## JimmyKarson (Mar 21, 2010)

Gracias a todos por el interés!!
Me alegra saber que siempre hay gente dispuesta a echar una mano. Gracias de verdad!.
Electromario, no conocía el CMOS QUAD BILATERAL SWITCH. Le he hechado un vistazo al datasheet y sigo sin saber que es ese dispositivo exactamente. Parece que es lo que dice el compañero, un interruptor controlado digitalmente, pero para una fuente de alimentación yo creo que lo mejor es un potenciómetro digital. Normalemente estos dispositivos suelen tener 7 u 8 bits, lo que quiere decir que tienen unos 256 incrementos de resistencia entre 0 Ohms y el valor máximo del dispositivo. 
Esto da muchíiisima más precisión que si quieres hacer un potenciómetro manual con 4valores de resistencia.

La fuente que diseñé con el LM317 entregaba a la salida entre 0 y 30V. 
Por la rama de regualción apenas pasa corriente, por no decir que no pasa ni gota.

El problema que tenía con MCP4162 era que la máxima tensión que se podía aplicar en extremos de la resistencia interna del potenciómetro no podía superar la máxima tensión de alimentación del dispositivo 5-7V. Como la resitencia está conectada a la salida del regulador, cuando la tensión de salida del LM317 alcanza los 7 V, el dispositivo se satura y deja de incrementarse la resistencia interna. 

A ver que tal va con el nuevo pot.

Un Saludo mundo desde Valencia!


----------



## electromario (Mar 21, 2010)

evazalla solo fue un aporte no dije "exactamente" la funcion del integrado, solomente di una idea rapida y obvio que ese integrando no es lo mejor que hay hay mejores como los que han mencionado anteriormente, el CMOS que mencione solo fue para dar una idea rapida sin profundizar jeje 

ya sabes Jimmy cuando pueda mandare la pagina donde puedas ver esta configuracion del integrado   hasta el programa de simulacion para conocer la resintencia de salida una vez ingresado los codigos
Suerte


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.

No sé sí esto es lo que buscas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 11694

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## electromario (Mar 21, 2010)

No el que yo digo es mucho mas sencillo,  muy interesante el ckto vendria bien una explicacion


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.

El 4029 es un contador ascendente (up) / descendente (dn).
El 4028 es un BCD a decimal que es excitado por el 4029, cada salida del 4028 activa un 4066.
Cuando presionas el botón *Aumenta* da un pulso al 4029 (cuenta hacia arriba) que a su vez activa una salida del 4028 y por consiguiente un 4066.

De manera similar con el botón *Disminuye* (cuenta hacia abajo).
Cuando se llega a la salida 10 y se sigue presionando el botón *Aumenta* , el 4029 no cuenta más, de manera similar cuando se llega a la salida 1 y se presiona el botón *Disminuye*, el 4029 no cuenta más.

Si deseas hasta 16 paso puedes reemplazar el 4028 por el 4514.

Chao.
elaficionado
Nota: Sí tienes Livewire te dejo el circuito.


----------



## eduardo2707 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola @jimmykarson soy estudiante de electronica stoy realizando el mismo proyecto,necesito ingresar el voltaje de salida de una fuente de 0 a 25  voltios,el valor se ingresa mediante un keypad 3x4 y con el pic16f877a variar el valor del potenciometro digital para ajustar la salida de l lm317 o un lm350(tambien sensar la corriente mediante una resistencia shunt y limitar la corriente mediante el codigo ingresado por el teclado al pic y visualizar todo en una lcd)...

Quisiera saber que resutados tuviste con el ad5290 pues yo pedi de sample unos ds1867 q son potenciometros digitales de 8 bits 10k  controlados por i2c...pero como dices tu ...trabajan solo hasta 5 voltios....pero tambien eh leido q tienen problemas con el ad5290...no lo eh probado aun pero dicen otros comentarios que tienen problemas al linealizarlo,por la mitad de voltaje ya no aumenta a la misma proporcion...bueno agradeceria tu respuesta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yo creo que la solucion mas sencilla es la que plantea el propio fabricante en las hojas de datos:



No se requiere de nada raro, un par de transistores y la resistencia adecuada.


----------



## eduardo2707 (Mar 21, 2011)

si pero ahi solo tendrias 5 voltajes diferentes de salida...con un potenciometro digital de 8 bits obtines 256 posiciones y 256 voltajes de salida y tu fuente se vuelve mas lineal....

Una vez intente esa configuracion que muestras del lm317 poniendo las resistencias en una secuencia de 8 resistencias algo asi :    R   ;   R x 2  ;  R x 4  ; R x 8  ;  R x 16  ;  R x 32  ;  R x 64  ;  R x 128     y  mandarle un codigo binario de 8 bits a los transistores para que cuando se pongan en paralelo obtener diferentes valores de resistecias , pero no obtenia linealidad y abandone la idea....

Si alguien ya probo la fuente regulada con lm317  o lm350  y ad5290  podria comentarme sus resultados antes de invertir  ya que en mi caso.... en Piura - Peru no venden ese integrado y tengo q importarlo...muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## eduardo2707 (Mar 22, 2011)

alguien sabe donde comprar en Piura-Peru o importar el ad5290 o algun otro potenciometro digital que soporte 30 voltios?


----------



## JimmyKarson (Feb 16, 2012)

HOLA eDUARDO2707:

Tuve problemas con el AD5290. Tras pruebas con el, no te lo recomiendo. A parte que el formato MSOP-10 es muy complicado de soldar y las pistas son muy quebradizas para una placa casera.
Un Saludo!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 25, 2012)

eduardo2707 dijo:


> si pero ahi solo tendrias 5 voltajes diferentes de salida...con un potenciometro digital de 8 bits obtines 256 posiciones y 256 voltajes de salida y tu fuente se vuelve mas lineal....
> 
> Una vez intente esa configuracion que muestras del lm317 poniendo las resistencias en una secuencia de 8 resistencias algo asi :    R   ;   R x 2  ;  R x 4  ; R x 8  ;  R x 16  ;  R x 32  ;  R x 64  ;  R x 128     y  mandarle un codigo binario de 8 bits a los transistores para que cuando se pongan en paralelo obtener diferentes valores de resistecias , pero no obtenia linealidad y abandone la idea....
> 
> Si alguien ya probo la fuente regulada con lm317  o lm350  y ad5290  podria comentarme sus resultados antes de invertir  ya que en mi caso.... en Piura - Peru no venden ese integrado y tengo q importarlo...muchas gracias de antemano



que mala pata....

tambien se me ourrio hacer eso...  y buscando y buscando llegue aca....

que utilizaste resistencias o presets o trimpots?....

a mi me parece que deberia funcionar.... que tanto te fallo???

pd... ya vi que es mensaje del 2011 tengo fe... tengo fe....


----------



## lubeck (Abr 26, 2012)

A ver si alguien me da su opinion respecto a esta idea....

Valdria la pena perder  dinero y tiempo en armarlo?



en lugar de resistencias pondria presets para ajustarlo lo mas posible a los valores de las resistencias...
lo simule pero no le creo mucho lo que me muestra... segun las matematicas deberia funcionar creo...

Pretendo un voltaje de salida de 1.25v a 12v Aprox, y un voltaje de entrada >15v, 256 etapas...

(les consulto porque no tengo el IC4066 y tendria que mandarlo pedir fuera de mi ciudad)


----------



## lubeck (Abr 26, 2012)

aqui anexo una simulacion del comportamiento en serie/Paralelo de las resistencias...


----------

